# Angelnauf Mallorca



## forellenkoenig (9. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute
Fliege am 20 juli für 14 tage nach mallorca in die bucht von alcudia ,mich würde interisieren ob von euch schon mal einer zum hochseefischen raus war und ob es adressen gibt.

im voraus vielen dank

                    der forellenkoenig#a


----------



## masch1 (9. Juni 2002)

Hi forellenkoenig
Ich war im Februar auf Mallorca zu einer Radtour
da hhab ich erfahren das die Fischgründe um Mallorca Praktisch leer sind :c  und selbst die auf den Fischmärkten nur noch Importware verkauft werden kann. :c 
Ebenso sind mir in den vielen Häfen durch die wir gefahren sind keine Fischkutter oder ähnliches aufgefallen. :c 
Tut mir leid das ich dir keine besser bzw. Fischreichere Auskunft geben kann.
Aber 20 Millionen Urlaubsgäste jährlich verdrücken halt ne riesige Menge Fisch 
 :m 
Aber lass die deshalb den Urlaub nicht vermiesen Zm Fische fährt man halt nach Norge! :q  :q  :q


----------



## forellenkoenig (10. Juni 2002)

*mallorca*

hallo masch
vielen dank für deine antwort mache eigendlich familienurlaub und hab mir gedacht wenn ich schon mal da bin könnte ich auch mal zum angeln rausfahren aber ich habs mir schon gedacht als ich letztes jahr auf mallorca war habe ich viel geschnorchelt und wenig fisch gesehen also genauso wie in Griechenland da war auch tote hose,aber nichts für ungut.

viele grüße
             vom forellenkoenig :c


----------

